# Bestes Game zur Zeit?



## cM2003 (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo.

Suche das zur Zeit beste PC-Spiel.
Wodrauf es mir insbesondere ankommt ist die Grafik, da ich meinen PC mal ein wenig ausreizen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt da jemand was?

Gruß,
cM


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Die beste Grafik bietet seitdem Jahre 2007 nur 1 Spiel und das ist Crysis. Die CryEngine ist nun 2 Jahre alt und steht immer noch vor den anderen Engines (mal sehen was aus der 3. wird... bisher sieht sie nicht besser aus..).
GTA IV sieht auch sehr gut aus und braucht sehr hohe Anforderungen (ist aber auchen HAMMER Game).
Von den deutschen Wertungen her,war 2008 GTA IV das beste in Sachen Actionspiel (Nach den Wertungen her,nicht nach den Usermeinungen!).Crysis war es 2007 - sowohl von den Wertungen als auch von den Usermeinungen her.


----------



## claet (1. Juli 2009)

Ich find Crysis langweilig.

FarCry2 auch ..

kA, aber die Zeit in der man mich mit EgoShootern begeistern konnte is vorbei. MMORPGs bieten einfach mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn auch keine Grafik (und das wollte der TE ja haben). Insofern, grafisch hat er Recht. Trotzdem sind die Spiele es nicht wert
gekauft zu werden .. imho


----------



## Wowneuling (1. Juli 2009)

Ob es das Beste ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Allerdings habe ich mir vor kurzem Call of Duty 4 : Modern Warfare gekauft. Also ich für mein Teil war beeindruckt von der Grafik. Soweit ich weiß gibt es sogar schon _(oder soll es bald geben)_ einen CoD Teil 5. In der Regel sind Nachfolger grafisch immer noch ein zacken besser. Also evtl. auf Teil 5 warten, sofern Interesse an sowas besteht.

Nachtrag: Habe gerade mal geguckt. Es gibt bereits den fünften Teil _'Call of Duty: World at War'_.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Klar sieht COD 4 aus,aber wird,wenn er wirklich nach einen Game sucht,was hohe Anforderungen braucht,wohl seinen Rechner nicht total belasten.CoD4 hat so gesehen noch niedrige Anforderungen für diese nette Grafik.
@Claet:
Klar,Crysis war einfach nur ne Grafikdemo (und würde ja so dem TE passen). Farcry 2 war nett durchdacht,aber mies umgesetzt


----------



## EspCap (1. Juli 2009)

Ich würde sagen Crysis ist immer noch ungeschlagen was Grafik betrifft. Wobei Stalker Clear Sky auch ganz ordentlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grafik von GTA 4 find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so atemberaubend, nicht schlecht aber an Crysis kommt es lange nicht ran - jedenfalls nicht wenns um Grafikqualität geht.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Crysis ist immer noch ungeschlagen was Grafik betrifft. Wobei Stalker Clear Sky auch ganz ordentlich ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dafür hat GTA IV hohe Anforderungen und wird sicherlich seinen Rechner ausreizen (soweit es halt geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Stalker Clear Sky sieht gut aus,allerdings schön verbuggt... ><


----------



## cM2003 (1. Juli 2009)

Crysis hab ich mir schon gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich auch, finde aber die CD net -.-
Stalker kenne ich nur den ersten Teil, der war geil.

GTA IV hab ich noch gar nicht gespielt. Wäre eine Überlegung wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (1. Juli 2009)

Das Game mit der besten Grafik ist und bleibt, wie so viele schon sagten, CRYSIS.

Allerdings ist das Game, welches mir derzeit am meisten Spaß macht Anno 1404!
Einfach geile Optik, niedrige Hardwareanforderungen und, wie ich finde, Spielspaß ohne Ende.
Ist aber eh Geschmackssache, ob es einem gefällt oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (1. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ob es das Beste ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Allerdings habe ich mir vor kurzem Call of Duty 4 : Modern Warfare gekauft. Also ich für mein Teil war beeindruckt von der Grafik. Soweit ich weiß gibt es sogar schon _(oder soll es bald geben)_ einen CoD Teil 5. In der Regel sind Nachfolger grafisch immer noch ein zacken besser. Also evtl. auf Teil 5 warten, sofern Interesse an sowas besteht.
> 
> Nachtrag: Habe gerade mal geguckt. Es gibt bereits den fünften Teil _'Call of Duty: World at War'_.



Call of Duty 5 oder Call of Duty: World at War ist schon seit November 08 draussen.


----------



## marion9394 (1. Juli 2009)

find ja grad mirrors edge voll geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht voll laune und die grafik find ich auch recht schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rebotic (1. Juli 2009)

GTA 4 ist geil wobei das Spiel die 2GB einer 4870 X2 nicht erkennt und nur 1024 zulässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musste ich mit erschrecken festellen ^^
Asassins Creed sieht hochaufgelöst in DX10 auch sehr schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CoD 6:MC2 kommt bald raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (1. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ob es das Beste ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Allerdings habe ich mir vor kurzem Call of Duty 4 : Modern Warfare gekauft. Also ich für mein Teil war beeindruckt von der Grafik. Soweit ich weiß gibt es sogar schon _(oder soll es bald geben)_ einen CoD Teil 5. In der Regel sind Nachfolger grafisch immer noch ein zacken besser. Also evtl. auf Teil 5 warten, sofern Interesse an sowas besteht.


OT: Oh mein Gott. Ich habe tatsächlich "gra*fisch*"geschrieben. Das nun echt peinlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, kommt davon wenn man den halben Tag irgendwelche Texte schreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wollt ihr nur los werden.

Aber nun zurück zum Thema.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

Wing Comander 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (1. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> GTA IV sieht auch sehr gut aus und braucht sehr hohe Anforderungen (ist aber auchen HAMMER Game).


Das kann nicht dein Ernst sein...
ich kann Pong auch so programmieren, dass es sehr hohe Anforderungen an alle Systemkomponenten stellt. Du hast dann aber immernoch ein 2D pong in schwarz-weiß.
Hohe Anforderungen heißt nicht gleich besser.
Siehe Grafik:
Crysis sieht deutlich besser aus als GTA 4 - beide spiele fressen viel Leistung, die... (flog gleich)

Bei Crysis kann ich locker mit über 3000 Fässern und mehr spielen - die in GTA4 zu einsatzgekommene Engine sagt mit einer Fehlermeldung: Nein danke - mit mir nicht! beide spiele fressen viel Leistung, die...

So und jetzt beides kombiniert:
... die Leistung, die für GTA 4 verbraten wird ist unnütz (relativ gesehen).
GTA 4 wurde einfach schlecht portiert, nur um Weihnachten noch zu schaffen. Es wurde eine Beta verkauft, die - besonders auf AMD/ATI System - nicht lief bzw mit hoher Ausfallrate. Die ersten 3 Patches machen es erst spielbar, selbst jetzt nach Patch 5 geht immernoch Leistung im Nirvana flöten. Ich schaff keine Highdetails mit allem Pipapo, den ich in Crysis aktiviere inkl. AA, AF, TA usw auf maximum...





Razyl schrieb:


> Von den deutschen Wertungen her,war 2008 GTA IV das beste in Sachen Actionspiel (Nach den Wertungen her,nicht nach den Usermeinungen!).Crysis war es 2007 - sowohl von den Wertungen als auch von den Usermeinungen her.


das beste in Sachen Action... ok, mit was verglichen?
GTA IV fand ich langweilig, ich bin nie auf die zweite Insel gekommen, weil ich schlicht weg kein Bock mehr hatte, was in den Vorgängern nicht der Fall war. ^^ Und wertungen aus Zeitschriften oÄ sind auch Usermeinungen. Ich kann mich auch hinter "Niranda&Co. - Die neue Fachzeitschrift" setzen und sagen: Hey, GTA 4 ist der größte dreck wegen den oben genannten Punkten. Ist diese Meinung nun wirklich unabhängig? frei? Keine Usermeinung? Nein.

Crysis hingegen habe ich durchgespielt. Nicht wegen der Story, einfach nur weil ich so faziniert von der Optik des spieles war bzw bin. Es ist doch sehr erstaunlich was heutzutage so alles geht. In der cryengine2 gibt es auch unterschiede genauso wie in der cry3... man sollte sich mal genau umsehen - besonders kleinheiten sollte man beachten.

Nichts desto trotz hoffe ich auf MAFIA II.
Die Trailer geben mir wieder das richtige flair wieder, wie damals bei MAFIA. Selbst heute finde ich, das die Optik noch recht gut ist und die Story ist einsame Spitze.
Fahrenheit hat anfangs auch eine super Story und das Spielekonzept ist auch toll... aber das mit der Künstlichen Intelligenz hat alles versaut... schade =(



LG
Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Juli 2009)

Tetris - Revenge of the Stones


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2009)

Aktuell: Overlord 2 und Blood Bowl
Etwas älter und aus MEINER SICHT der Kinder-Strike-Killer: Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs selber Gedanke: Tetris! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ernsthaft: Mir gefällt Assassins Creed (man freu ich mich auf Teil 2 auch wenn ich mich mit dem Setting noch nicht anfreunden kann), ansonsten sieht auch RaceDriver: Grid ganz gut aus. Optisch ein Leckerbissen: Crysis, aber das wurde schon oft genug erwähnt.

In Sachen gute Grafik würde ich GTA IV sicher nicht erwähnen. Schatten sind furchtbar, AA gibts nicht, Texturen tauchen oft viel zu spät auf, aber das Spiel selbst ist genial!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> In Sachen gute Grafik würde ich GTA IV sicher nicht erwähnen. Schatten sind furchtbar, AA gibts nicht, *Texturen tauchen oft viel zu spät auf*, aber das Spiel selbst ist genial!



War aber schon immer so bei GTA (ab Teil 3). Egal auf welcher Plattform.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kinder-Strike-Killer



meinst doch Sicher Counter Strike ^^


----------



## marion9394 (1. Juli 2009)

Assassins Creed ist wirklich ein grafischer leckerbissen! vorallem in full hd auf der 360 mit nem schönen großen tv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gesagt mich fasziniert das mirrors edge gerade - das ist irgendwie ne nette mischung aus assasins creed (dächergehüpfe), tombraider ohne archälogie und ein bisschen jump and run für erwachsene ;D schon rasant und das viele sterben stört dank der fixen ladezeiten gar nicht ;D ... genau das richtige für feierabend^^ ... und man erschrickt nicht so oft wie bei silenthill oder so - volles chillspiel ;D


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Hohe Anforderungen heißt nicht gleich besser.


Hab ich das irgendwo erwähnt? Er will seine Rechnerkraft ausreizen,und da GTA IV derzeit eins der Spiele ist,die massenhaft Ressourcen brauchen,kann er dort seinen Rechner austesten.


> Siehe Grafik:
> Crysis sieht deutlich besser aus als GTA 4 - beide spiele fressen viel Leistung, die... (flog gleich)


Crysis mag klar besser aussehen,aber storytechnisch passt die Crysis Story auf ein A4 Zettel...


> GTA 4 wurde einfach schlecht portiert, nur um Weihnachten noch zu schaffen. Es wurde eine Beta verkauft, die - besonders auf AMD/ATI System - nicht lief bzw mit hoher Ausfallrate. Die ersten 3 Patches machen es erst spielbar, selbst jetzt nach Patch 5 geht immernoch Leistung im Nirvana flöten


Bei mir lief es von Anfang an fehlerfrei (musstenur meine ältere Grafikkarte austauschen).Und zudem haben Nvidia,ATI und Rockstar Games schnell reagiert und patches rausgebracht.Das der 1. patsch so spät kam,liegt an Microsoft.Und wer sich,meiner Meinung nach,davon aufhalten lässt,nur weil ein Spiel nicht auf vollen Details geht und dann das Spiel liegen lässt ist irgendwo dumm.GTA IV ist einfach ein Meisterwerk in Sachen Spielekunst.



> das beste in Sachen Action... ok, mit was verglichen?
> Und wertungen aus Zeitschriften oÄ sind auch Usermeinungen.



Das beste in Sachen Action,mit den Spielen verglichen,die voriges Jahr ins selbe Genre gezählt wurden.Und da gab es KEIN Spiel was die Marke von GTA IV geknackt hat.
Und wertungen aus Zeitschriften sind nicht direkt Usermeinungen.Die Zeitschriften testen nach einen System.Ihre eigene Meinung fließt da natürlich auch z.T. mit ein,allerdings darf sie nicht die Oberhand nehmen im Test.Wenn ein Spiel nun Grafik anno 2000 hat,aber den Tester soviel Spaß macht und das er deswegen am liebsten 90% vergeben würde,wird das Spiel nie so eine Wertung bekommen.Allein durch die GRafik würde das Spiel vllt. die 80% bekommen.


> Crysis hingegen habe ich durchgespielt. Nicht wegen der Story, einfach nur weil ich so faziniert von der Optik des spieles war bzw bin. Es ist doch sehr erstaunlich was heutzutage so alles geht. In der cryengine2 gibt es auch unterschiede genauso wie in der cry3... man sollte sich mal genau umsehen - besonders kleinheiten sollte man beachten.


Nur witzig ist,die Cryengine 3 ist schlechter als die Cryengine 2. Weil die Cryengine 3 sich vor allem auf die Konsolen richtet und damit technisch schwächer ist... schade drum


----------



## Rebotic (2. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Crysis mag klar besser aussehen,aber storytechnisch passt die Crysis Story auf ein A4 Zettel...



GTA 4 nicht oder wie?

Btw. die CryEngine3 wird aufm PC deutlich besser aussehen als auf Konsolen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie erlaubt ihnen bloss auf allen systemen gleich zu arbeiten weil es zeit spart sofern ich dit richtig verstanden hab...


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Rebotic schrieb:


> GTA 4 nicht oder wie?
> 
> Btw. die CryEngine3 wird aufm PC deutlich besser aussehen als auf Konsolen
> 
> ...


GTA 4 hat ne bessere Story als Crysis - bei weitem.

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=831&pk=12416


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

Rebotic schrieb:


> GTA 4 nicht oder wie?



Omg ne ich kann nicht mehr vorlachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GTA IV hat so ne Pakete Story das ich nach dem Fertig Spielen noch 5 Minuten Doof in den Bildschirm geschaut habe Und da Zu noch eine Gänse haut hatte! 

und Ich Bin ein sehr Anspruchs voller mensch wenn es um Story bei einem Spiel geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2009)

Ich mag das Thema und damit den Thread - aber wenn Ihr glaubt durch Flamerei anderen Eure Meinung aufzwingen zu müssen, muss ich ihn leider LÖSCHEN.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich mag das Thema und damit den Thread - aber wenn Ihr glaubt durch Flamerei anderen Eure Meinung aufzwingen zu müssen, muss ich ihn leider LÖSCHEN.


Wo wird denn geflamed? oO


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo wird denn geflamed? oO



"Omg ne ich kann nicht mehr vorlachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " = Deine Meinung ist scheisse und wertlos. Der erste Schritt in Richtung Köpfe einschlagen.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der erste Schritt in Richtung Köpfe einschlagen.


Wenn das hier ginge hättest du deine Ruhe.

@Topic:
Ich schätze mal GTA IV wär das beste für dich, das Spiel macht im gegensatz zu Crysis nämlich ordentlich Spaß und braucht auch gut was an Leistung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> "Omg ne ich kann nicht mehr vorlachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kann man sicherlich auch anders interpretieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber gut,deine Interpretation ist auch richtig - aber close net den thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2009)

Also nochmal zum Thema.

Problem an Crysis und GTA4 (Aktuellster Patch) ist die jeweils schlecht bis gar nicht optimierte Engine. Damit kannst du jedes aktuelle System ausreizen, weil die Engine irgendwann auf Ultra-What-Ever-ePenis-Mode rumlaggt, egal was für ne Powerkiste du hast. Crysis: Warhead ist etwas optimierter.. ich schreib extra "etwas". *g* Aber rein zum Ausreizen des Rechners sind beide Titel geeignet. Oder auch Farcry 2 mit Flammenwerfer-Action und vielen Gegnern.

Aber realistisch betrachtet: Wenn du die Kiste mal auspowern willst, nimm ein aktuelles 3D-Benchmark-Programm. Die reizen die Rechner mit überflüssig vielen Effekten und Einstellungen an ein Limit, dass du glaubst du hättest noch einen SX33 oder schlimmeres zuhause stehen. *g*


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Juli 2009)

GTA4
Ein super spiel macht echt spass. hab damit auch keine ressouren probleme das läuft wie eine 1.

@ Marion
kann ich nur zu stimmen. Assassin's Creed ist wirklich gut...allerdings ist halt die motavation zum weiter spielen nicht da...ich will ja nicht immer und immer wieder diese 9 (10) typen umbringen :-)


----------



## marion9394 (2. Juli 2009)

jup stimmt - ich häng an der mission wo dich die 3 hansel nacheinander umbringen muss und nicht gefasst werden darf... habs zick-mal versucht und das spiel ist dann relativ schnell im schrank verschwunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin gespannt wie der teil 2 wird:

kam das schon raus? hab ich das release verschwitzt? whahaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut das ich diese Art von Spielen auf die 360 auslagern kann, glaube mein pc würde derart spiele gar nicht mitmachen... da fleetz ich mich zum morden lieber aufs sofa ;D


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich würde auch mal Assassin's Creed sagen und nach dem E3 Trailer vom 2. Teil schraubt der die Grafik nochmal ordentlich nach oben.


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Juli 2009)

AC 2 kommt erst im november ca.

Solche gibts ja mehrere. Ich habs mit Messerwerfen vom den Häusern ganz gut hinbekommen.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

Ich reize meinen Rechner grafisch voll aus mit Tetris!!

Nein jetzt mal Ernst beiseite ich hab Crysis druf und es ist schön, gut die Stroy würde keine 5 Minuten erzählzeit brauchen aber das geballere und die vielen möglichkeiten gegner zu erschießen, von der Klippe zu schmeißen, gegen Fahrzeuge,Wände,andere menschen, Hühner in die Luft zu werfen und im runterfallen mit dem Gewehr treffen oder anderen Hühnern sowie die Lvls wo du in 5 min durchsprinten kannst. 

Ich finds goil :> btw: hab schon 6 mal durch und afu normal ises leichter als auf leicht klingt komisch is aber so

euer Peter Traurig


----------



## pnn (2. Juli 2009)

Wenn du den Rechner mal richtig ausreizen willst, sieht zwar nicht bombastisch aus, aber dann mach 'ne Siege mit 400-600 Leuten in Darkfall ... da hatte ich mit meinem 2 Jahre alten System und einer elenden Grafik eingestellt so andauernd 2 Sekunden Standbilder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## butathyst (2. Juli 2009)

Everquest 2 hat eine schöne Grafik auf Maximum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (2. Juli 2009)

butathyst schrieb:


> Everquest 2 hat eine schöne Grafik auf Maximum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon, lastet an gewissen Stellen sogar noch den Rechner aus ... Obwohl, mit den neuen Schatten gehts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann aber schon eher HdRO ...  Aber was Grafik angeht sind immernoch Shooter ganz oben. Allerdings verkommen die dann zu Techdemos wie Crysis.
Auch wenn ich vor einiger Zeit die Tendenz zu den (Action)Rollenspielen als Grafik Vorzeigeobjekte gesehen habe. 

Was Singleplayer Spiele angeht, gabs in letzter Zeit nicht so viel aktuelles, was mich wirklich gefesselt hätte. Fallout3 war ganz cool und ist auch graphisch ganz nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (2. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> In der Regel sind Nachfolger grafisch immer noch ein zacken besser. Also evtl. auf Teil 5 warten, sofern Interesse an sowas besteht.
> Nachtrag: Habe gerade mal geguckt. Es gibt bereits den fünften Teil _'Call of Duty: World at War'_.


_
'CoD: World at War' _ist grafisch auf jeden Fall sicherlich nicht besser und allgemein hat_ 'CoD: Mordern Warefare' _mehr Anhänger



ZAM schrieb:


> Aktuell: Overlord 2 und Blood Bowl



Ganz meiner Meinung ZAM, wobei ich eher denke, dass die meisten Leute _'Overlord II'_ eher deshalb spielen weil es eben wie _'Overlord' _einfach ein verdammt geniales Spiel ist. Ebenso _'Blood Bowl'  _das wird von den meisten auch nur aus Überzeugung gespielt. Von mir zum Beispiel.


Aber nun back to Topic:

Meiner Meinung nach haben _'Crysis'_ und _'Crysis:Warhead'_ immernoch die beste Grafik und das Spiel selbst macht einfach nur höllisch Spass. _'FarCry 2'_ empfehle ich wegen der KI nicht. (Fast jeder kennt den Büffel der sich selber umbringt in dem er gegen das Auto läuft). _'Fallout 3'_ ist meiner Meinung nach auch nur empfehlenswert. Wenn man aber ein MMORPG spielen will und dazu noch eine Hammer Grafik serviert bekommen will sollte man sich aber für die _'Aion'_ Beta anmelden  
_
_Ach ja: ich weis nichtmehr wer, aber irgendjemand hat gesagt das irgendwann _'Call of Duty 6: Mordern Warefare2'_ rauskommen wird. das ganze wird        höchstwahrscheinlich ohne den _'Call of Duty:'_ Vortitel erscheinen._

_MfG _XXI. 

_P.S: dies alles ist (das "Ach ja:" ausgeschlossen) _meine Subjektive Meinung_.


----------



## crankworx (2. Juli 2009)

> Btw. die CryEngine3 wird aufm PC deutlich besser aussehen als auf Konsolen wink.gif sie erlaubt ihnen bloss auf allen systemen gleich zu arbeiten weil es zeit spart sofern ich dit richtig verstanden hab...



Naja, obs wirklich besser aussieht bezweifel ich.
Höhere Texturauflösung und ne höhere Effektdichte vielleicht,
aber so sehr viel ("deutlich") wird das eher nicht ausmachen.
Dafür gibts halt paralleles Programmieren für drei Plattformen.

Rein technisch sollte Crysis noch führen... zumindest was die Zahlen angeht.
Find aber, dass es dumm aussieht. Einfach kein schöner Stil.

Call of Duty 4 sieht einfach Top aus weils einfach gut gemacht is...
und macht im Internet extrem viel Spass! Auch wenn ich persönlich
die ersten paar Stunden nur aufs Maul bekommen habe. ;-)


----------



## Camô (2. Juli 2009)

Also an die Grafikqualität eines PC's wird kein Konsolenspiel jemals rankommen können. Deswegen jetzt mal meine Vorschläge für kommende und aktuelle Konsolengrafikgranaten:

Final Fantasy 13 - die Trailer sehen super aus. Und das Spiel wird ne Geschichte haben, da ziehts uns die Schuhe aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da bin ich mir sicher.

Mirror's Edge - etwas monotone Farbgebung. Sie passt aber in die an sich stimmige, sterile Welt. Tolles Geschwindigkeitsgefühl. Story aber gleich null.

Mass Effect 1&2 - Grafik top, Geschichte top!

GTA 4 - kurioserweise hat auch mich das Spiel nicht lange motivieren können. Ich bin kein Fan von Sandboxspielen. Die Story und Charaktere sind aber einmalig, ohne in Klischees abzudriften.

Mafia 2 - Grafik und Animationen sind top. Die Story verspricht unglaublich viel Mafiaflair aus Filmen wie Goodfellas und Co. (siehe den Trailer von Niranda auf Seite 1). Wenn jetzt noch ein gewisser Tarantinohumor miteinfliesst ... oha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Sorge ist nur, dass der Hauptcharakter der stereotype Mafiosi wird, aber die Entwickler wissen schon, was sie tun.


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Also an die Grafikqualität eines PC's wird kein Konsolenspiel jemals rankommen können.



da hast du Wohl nie KZ2 auf der ps3 gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> da hast du Wohl nie KZ2 auf der ps3 gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und? Crysis ist und bleibt das Maß aller Dinge und man könnte derzeit sogar noch mehr rausholen (ID Tech 6 mit Voxel könnte richtig klasse werden). Klar ist,nur weil z.B. mehrere PC Spiele nicht eine Grafik wie Killzone 2 haben,heißt das nicht,dass sie auch eine GRafik bringen könnten wie Crysis. Es ist  der Zeit-und Geldaufwand zu betrachten.
Killzone 2 dürfte ungefähr das Crysis auf der Ps3 sein.Aber selbst auf der PS3 sehen nicht alle Spiele so aus wie Killzone 2.Die meisten sogar weitaus schlechter.
Killzone hat sicherlich eine Super grafik,die derzeit mit einigen PC spielen mithalten kann. Allerdings schreitet die Technologie auf den Computer schneller voran,als auf der Konsole...
Das perfekte Beispiel bleibt ja wohl dafür Crysis....


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

da hast du gut und recht das Hauptproblem bei der Console bleibt halt das man sie nicht aufrüsten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (2. Juli 2009)

grafik sagt nichts über die qualität eines spieles aus. sie ist ein faktor. und nicht mal der bedeutenste


----------



## Niranda (2. Juli 2009)

man kann sie schon aufrüsten - allerdings ist es so, als würd man immer ein neues komplettsystem zusammenbasteln, was totaler nonsinns ist.

Nicht nur der Zeit und Geldaufwandt ist entscheident... die Planung ist am wichtigsten.
Das Spiel wurde gezielt so entwickelt/programmiert, das es erst rechner in 2-4 Jahren schaffen, dies darzustellen. Man weis nie obs wirklich so gehen wird und ob es ankommt. Darum werden viele Spiele, die heute entwickelt werden für heutige Systeme entwickelt - somit sind sie garantiert lauffähig.

Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (2. Juli 2009)

Also Arma 2 sieht von dem was ich gesehen habe ziemlich gut aus, aber ich habs mir nicht gekauft, weils außer guter Grafik anscheinend nicht wirklich was zu bieten hat : /


----------



## Kaldreth (3. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich find Crysis langweilig.
> 
> FarCry2 auch ..
> 
> ...



Ja im Grunde sehe ich das auch so! Hab mir jetzt beide Spiele gekauft (gebraucht bei amazon für jeweils 20 €) Und ich finde es schon eine nette Abwechslung! Beide Spiele insbesondere Crysis haben eine sehr schön Grafik! Bald kommt Call of Juarez 2 raus, ich denke die Grafik wird auch Atemberaubend sein!


----------



## Camô (3. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> da hast du Wohl nie KZ2 auf der ps3 gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Grafikstand von den Next-Gen-Konsolen ist im Vergleich zum PC 3 Jahre älter.


----------



## the Huntress (3. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Der Grafikstand von den Next-Gen-Konsolen ist im Vergleich zum PC 3 Jahre älter.


Ich bin zwar kein PC-Freak, aber...
Aktuelle Spiele-Blockbuster auf PS3 und Xbox 360 sehen meiner Meinung nach genauso toll aus wie auf den PC. 3 Jahre ist doch ziemlich übertrieben oder nicht?


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2009)

the schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein PC-Freak, aber...
> Aktuelle Spiele-Blockbuster auf PS3 und Xbox 360 sehen meiner Meinung nach genauso toll aus wie auf den PC. 3 Jahre ist doch ziemlich übertrieben oder nicht?


Es sind 3 Jahre.Würden die HErsteller die PC Spielegrafik voll ausnutzen,wäre der Unterschied erheblich.Allerdings macht das keiner,weil nicht jeder eine High-end Maschine besitzt.


----------



## the Huntress (3. Juli 2009)

Stimmt das macht Sinn.

Ich würde auch nicht soviel Geld dafür ausgeben...Grafik ist jetzt kein Hauptgrund für mich ein Spiel zu kaufen.


....um zurück zum Thema zu kommen, ich finde Mass Effect sehr spaßig...auch wenn das so seine kleinen Macken hat, die im 2. Teil aber hoffentlich beseitigt werden. Und ja die Grafik ist auch sehr nett. Ich freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung. Wobei die PC Version noch diesen ekeligen Kopierschutz hat oder? :<


----------



## Abrox (3. Juli 2009)

Das beste Spiel war, ist und bleibt:

Super Metroid!

Ich glaub mich hat kein Spiel bisher so vom Hocker gehauen und kein anderes Spiel hat so ein hohes Wiederspielpotential.

Grafisch: Mehr war aus der SNES nicht heraus zu holen. 

Von daher Top Grafik, Top Musik und Top Gameplay. Sogar noch nach heutigen Maßstäben.


Aber zum PC ausreizen würde ich ganz platt AoC sagen.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aktuell: Overlord 2 und Blood Bowl
> Etwas älter und aus MEINER SICHT der Kinder-Strike-Killer: Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Anno 1404 auf maximalen einstellungen nicht vergessen, wenn der TE schon so fragt wird er die passende Maschine schon daheim haben.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Juli 2009)

falls die grafik nicht passt kann man ja gewisse spiele nachträgich über tools wie nhancer aufpimpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist zwar ein bisschen pervers den programmierern ins handwerk zu pfuschen  - aber mei - wenn die grafik halt schöner geht hihihi


----------



## cM2003 (4. Juli 2009)

So, hab nun Crysis Warhead und GTA4 probiert - nebenbei erwähnt hab ich auch mal wieder Bioshock gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis hat schon ne geile Grafik. Bioshock dicht dahinter - und mir machts auch mehr Spaß - auch wenns teilweise schon gruselig ist -.-
Schlusslicht GTA4. Grafik ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber der Burner auch nicht. Macht auch Spaß, allerdings war ich bisher noch nie ein wirklicher GTA-Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finds aber recht amüsant, dass ich unter Windows7 (folglich also auch DirectX 10/11) sämtliche Spiele auf maximalen Details auf 1920 x 1080 größtenteils hab flüssig spielen können und WoW bei 17fps rumkrappst... Spricht irgendwie für sich finde ich ^^


----------



## XXI. (5. Juli 2009)

Appropos _'Bioshock'_:

_'Dead Space'_ ist auch ein Titel der sehr empfehlenswert ist


----------



## Niranda (6. Juli 2009)

Youtubed mal nach Phun... das ist auf meinem Tablet sehr spaßig im Unterricht xD
Und es ist Kostenlos :>


----------

